# litter training, need a bit of help



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

hi, my hedgehog rose was litter trained before but now she likes pooping anywhere and everywhere (in and out of her cage) 

i tried the tecnique where you put her waste in the litter but even after 2 weeks i had no luck so i gave up. i could use some tips please


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Some hedgehogs just can't be litter trained... they prefer to be free pooers.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

he is pooping outside of his cage so you will put him back in his cage to teach him to not to poop outside of his cage just lay a tall down on ur lap when hes outside of his cage and when he poops just keep holding him i had the same problm


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Hedgehog lover01 said:


> he is pooping outside of his cage so you will put him back in his cage to teach him to not to poop outside of his cage just lay a tall down on ur lap when hes outside of his cage and when he poops just keep holding him i had the same problm


I honestly don't understand much of this post... at first you said to put them back in their cage if they poop, then you said to keep holding them when they poop.... but if you're saying to put the hedgehog back in the cage when it poops on you, I wouldn't recommend that. They could begin to associate pooping on you with being rewarded by going back in their cage.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

hanhan27 said:


> Hedgehog lover01 said:
> 
> 
> > he is pooping outside of his cage so you will put him back in his cage to teach him to not to poop outside of his cage just lay a tall down on ur lap when hes outside of his cage and when he poops just keep holding him i had the same problm


Im sory i cofused you  i ment if he poops just kepp holding him And he will learn that you wont put him back


----------

